# The father of Ambers Kittens



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thought you might like to see the father of ambers kittens, he just turned up one night, never seem him before. 

Amber is the Tabby. What colour kittens do you think?


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo i dont know what colour theyl have someone will have a better idea. but his face he looks like a guy whos just found out hes gunna be a dad bless him lol


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lol !!!! wonder why people dont get their Toms done? they must know they are out fathering kittens everywhere, I'm pleased shes having one litter anyway before she gets done herself. Wonder how many babies he has?


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

Is Amber a tortoiseshell-tabby, or is that just the light?

Assuming she is, and that neither dad nor mum carry any sneaky dilute, pointed or longhair genes (unlikely), then you will get:

Black tabby boys and girls, plain black boys and girls, red tabby boys, plain red boys (don't look much different than tabbies!), tortoiseshell girls, and tortoiseshell-tabby girls. Also, any of the above with white bits.

If it was just the light playing tricks with me and Amber is a plain tabby, then take out the reds and torties from the kitten colour list


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are more pictures of Amber, i've been told shes a tortie tabby.

Wor Cats - AMBER

oh id love black tabbies, like grey black is that what you mean? I thought we may get some gingers!?


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

She really is beautiful kitties. :001_wub: I love the markings on her head it looks like an indian henna design!

She does have quite alot of "red" in her...More than Syd did...OOhh I can't wait to find out!!!!!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Soph, shes my baby. I just thought she was a tabby, but a couple of people have said shes a tortie tabby now, i thought she was like Syd, when I saw Syd. She is quite light though, her underneath, is pale ginger and white, and her legs are too. Her colour seems to change, sometimes shes darker. Im getting very very excited now.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

kitties said:


> .... wonder why people dont get their Toms done? they must know they are out fathering kittens everywhere......Wonder how many babies he has?


*Yes, I find it very irresponsible of owners, to have an unneutered male and allow it to roam.*


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the other pics - Amber is so cute! And yes she is definitely a tortie tabby. Her tabby pattern is 'classic'. So any black tabby kittens will look like she does, except without any red.

I've googled a picture - it's just one of the first ones that comes up on an image search.

http://www.mooseyscountrygarden.com/cat-dog-pictures/tabby-cat.jpg

If both of the cats carry the dilute gene you might get a blue (grey) baby, but it is quite unlikely.

Oh and when I said "red" I meant ginger!! Sorry, in the Oriental cats (which is what I know mostly), we call ginger red. So yes, you are right, you should get some gingers but they will all be boys, because to get ginger girls, dad has to be ginger and mum has to be either ginger or tortie.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Kitten Color Predictor Genetics Chart posted this on another thread but its good as it shows you the possible litter colours.. you would have to put in the father as black so all the predicted kitten colours could also be "and white" and you would have to put amber in as a brown patched tabby which is the nearest to what she is


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

wow huge choice there then! lol! will have to be patient for just a bit longer i would absolutely love a black tabby.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

kitties said:


> wow huge choice there then! lol! will have to be patient for just a bit longer i would absolutely love a black tabby.


You have an excellent chance of some of those - though whether they are 'classic' pattern or not depends on what pattern Dad has. All cats (whatever their colour) have some kind of tabby pattern hiding there. This is why you see 'ghost' tabby markings on young solid kittens... And even black Panthers show spots in some lights, I've seen that myself on a black Leopard at a zoo.

Tabby is dominant to self/solid (i.e. plain black, like Dad's solid patches) so you will get tabbies - in fact all the babies could be tabby if Mum doesn't carry a solid gene.

Classic is recessive to spotted/striped tabby. If Dad's pattern happens to be classic, then all the kittens will have Classic pattern even if they don't show it. But if his hidden tabby pattern is spotted/striped, the tabbies will be spotted/striped. If he happens to carry a Classic gene, you have a chance of a Classic tabby.

Complicated! LOL.... but fun


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

thanks for explaining that to me always wondered why my classic tabby only had mackrel or spotted tabby kits (although she did have some solids and bi colours too but never any classics)


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You have an excellent chance of some of those - though whether they are 'classic' pattern or not depends on what pattern Dad has. All cats (whatever their colour) have some kind of tabby pattern hiding there. This is why you see 'ghost' tabby markings on young solid kittens... And even black Panthers show spots in some lights, I've seen that myself on a black Leopard at a zoo.
> 
> Tabby is dominant to self/solid (i.e. plain black, like Dad's solid patches) so you will get tabbies - in fact all the babies could be tabby if Mum doesn't carry a solid gene.
> 
> ...


ooh i was waiting for your answer cos i love your workings out, was pleased to fnd a pic of the dad.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kitties said:


> lol !!!! wonder why people dont get their Toms done? they must know they are out fathering kittens everywhere, I'm pleased shes having one litter anyway before she gets done herself. Wonder how many babies he has?


I guess for the same reason people don't get their female cats speyed? A minority of people just don't bother to have their cats neutered and allow them to roam. When my young Selkirk boy was entire we had several visiting queens come round clearly in full call - luckily he was secure in his cat run so no random matings but he found it rather confusing bless him with the girls going crazy outside in the garden and I then moved him back indoors until he was neutered as it really wasn't fair on him!

I haven't seen either girl since thank goodness ....


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh wow ive never heard of girls calling on the men!!

i always planned on getting amber done, but shes an indoor cat (apart from few times shes escaped), so hadnt rushed to do it, and the night she escaped was the night he was waiting. she will get done as soon as possible after feeding her babies. 

but at least with a female you can keep track if they do get pregnant, the toms must be fathering left right and centre


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like your in for an exciting litter!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you get ...How long have you got to wait??


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

well i got a ginger and white, a black and white (quite a bit of white) and two tabbys with white. clink link to see them.

Tracy Knibbs Watson's Photos - ambers kittens 1 day old | Facebook


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations they are gorgeous!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I want Tango, what a stunning little kitten!

Do you know if they are male or female yet?


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I want Tango, what a stunning little kitten!
> 
> Do you know if they are male or female yet?


Tango is a boy, im guessing the other 3 are girls but dont know for sure yet.

Tango is the boss of them, hes put so much weight on in just 2 days, and just lie there on his back full.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Congratulations they are gorgeous!


Thank you xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I think my favourite is the splodgy black one! 

Now you know Tango is a boy, see how the others compare under the tail. I can't see any ginger on the other three - but that could be the pics. If you find any ginger, see if there's any in the same place on the other side of the kitten - if so, then it's likely just the normal browny/tan of tabbies. If, say there is a ginger patch on one ear - for example - but not on the other ear in the same place, then that's Tortie ginger.... random an asymmetrical.

Hmmm. Random... not a bad name that.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Well............................. I think Skunk is a boy as well. Im sure Gizmo is a girl, (which is a shame cos I really want a boy and thats the one ive been nursing and am looking out for all the time) and im still debating about Peppa lol

Which black white the black and white one? 

They dont seem to have the ginger bits, the ginger bit on Gizmos face I thought on the first day has gone, It must have been blood on the white lol!

I think Gizmo is going to be really pretty because she hasnt got random splodges on her face, the white goes to a point above the middle of her eyes, and then on her cheeks, and frames her eyes.

but look at this pic of Tango, I love the white on his face and chest.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I love the markings on Peppa


----------



## tribalpanda (Aug 30, 2009)

They're so cute and tiny!

I (almost) wish that I hadn't gotten my tortoise tabby fixed so she could have kittens.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG YOUR BRAVE tribalpanda, be careful what you you say on that subject lol
ut:


----------



## tribalpanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahah I assume that if she weren't fix, she would have gotten herself knocked up sometime in the last four years


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, how cute are they beautiful,xx


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats!  They are gorgeous..hard to pick a favourite but I think Tango has the edge for me


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

oh I think I would keep tango. I would *like* to keep them all but I love this colour.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Im so tied between Tango (who I may rename) and Gizmo.

I dont know how im meant to let them go to their new mummys! ive told them 22nd october , so ive got till they are 8 weeks old. Luckily two are going only next door, so I will still see them.

They are all going to be indoor cats so im very relieved about that, and im hoping to get the cat protection vouchers for neutering/spaying to give to the new owners.


----------

